# Moxie nerve food



## Humabdos (Jul 2, 2004)

I got this today at a small antique shop for $3.50 I thought it was a great deal untill I got home and found the bottle has a haze on the outside that wont come off.  Does anyone know how it can be cleaned. I see it selling on E bay at $35. Any suggestion?
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## flasherr (Jul 2, 2004)

That was a great deal. Moxie is still being produced but it is an acquired taste. It is Like drinking awful cough syrup that is carbonated lol. You can find it in mostly Maine. It was invented in the late 1800s it was one of those cure-alls. It amazes me how it is still in business as awful as it is. I remembered when I went to my grandmothers house in the summers in North Carolina I would drink a small glass just to say I drank some. She would bring it back from Maine when she would visit her family. I miss the taste of that awful stuff or just maybe it brings back memories of my grandmother. There are some die hard Moxie collectors out there.
 well that's my 2cents for what its worth
 Brian


----------



## David E (Jul 2, 2004)

Glen for a temporary time you could swirl baby oil around inside and watch it clear. I once had a beautiful cut glass piece that was smoked and did this as I was keeping it anyway. Leave a litttle in bottom so if you need to, you can swirl again. After about a year I cleaned out the oil with soap and water, keep it for about a week and sold it as it stayed clear. Haven't tried it again or know if it after a long somewhile, it came back.
 Or else you can give up some bucks to have it tumbled. I liked it my way.

 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 2, 2004)

The haze is on the outside mostly.  Can the outside be tumbled?
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## kastoo (Sep 13, 2004)

What does evryone think of him using barkeepers friend?  It is a powder that says it can be used on glass surfaces and it is only 1.59 at Kroger stores (if you have one).


----------



## kastoo (Sep 13, 2004)

3.50?  Man I wish I could catch an antique store buy like that!  Gees folks say it's hard enough finding one of these bottle types intact when digging for them.


----------



## flasherr (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is an earlier post about Barkeeps freind. It shows before and after pics. You can get it at Walmart for $1.99
 Brian
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_11795/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#11816


----------



## Maine Digger (Sep 24, 2004)

These old Moxie bottles are fairly common here in Maine, as are the 'new' ones.  It definately is an 'aquired' taste, I and my grown sons love it still.  We send a case down to my oldest son a few times a year who is living in West Virginia.  I purchased one of these bottles in near-mint condition for $8.00 last year. The average is still below $20 in the shops.  If any of you from 'away' would like me to keep my eyes open for one in good condition, at a fair price drop me a line. I would be happy to pick one up and send it out for my cost and postage. []


----------



## nanny_n_buppa (Sep 28, 2004)

Ayuh I live heyah, ben heyah all my life,
      If any one is interested, there is a mini moxie museum display at Clarks Trading Post in New Hampshire. The original Moxie store is still open in Lisbon Falls Maine, the name of the store is Kennebecs Store, that is the focal point of the Moxie festival that is held every year in Lisbon Maine. My mom got me drinking Moxie when I was just a kid. Moxie is a carbonated beverage like all other soda now, but originally Moxie was made like real root beer. The ingredient that gives Moxie its unique flavor is Gentian Root extract, not to be confused with ginsing, like is used in tea. 
     I have heard that since so many Mainers are retiring to Florida, that some stores in Florida have started carrying Moxie. Interestingly enough, alot of reformed alcoholics drink Moxie (in Maine any way).
       I was told a story by a Pastor friend of mine who is also a Moxie drinker, about an evangelist who came to Maine on a revival mission. It seems that this particular man had never drank any alcohol, and was very devoted to keeping it that way. Well, this evangelist was eating supper at my Pastor friends house, and they wanted to let him try Moxie for the first time. When the table was set, a glass full of Moxie was placed at his seat. To look on a glass of Moxie, it looks like any other caramel colored soda, such as cola or something. As he was eating, he casually reached for his glass of soda and as soon as he took a drink he was mortified. He slammed the glass down on the table, grabbed the table with both hands, jumped to his feet and exclaimed, *"I have never before consumed alcohol, and now you have decieved me!" * Needless to say it was quite dificult to convince him that he was still a tea-totaller, amid their laughter. If you have never tasted Moxie, you really need to. It is a very different breed of drink.


----------



## flasherr (Sep 29, 2004)

Moxie is definitely an acquired taste. I am from Texas and we don't have it here. When id go to North Carolina to see my grandmother I would always drink some. She would bring it from Maine when she went back home to see family. I hated it but I always wanted a drink to say I drank it. Just imagine really bad cough syrup that is carbonated. That is my fond memories of Moxie.
 Brian


----------



## johnbell (Aug 31, 2012)

http://kingston.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Vintage-Moxie-Nerve-Food-Crate-Soda-Pop-New-England-W0QQAdIdZ406957406


----------

